
Google Interview Experience - slevin063
http://decayedgraycells.blogspot.com/2016/05/google-zurich-interview-experience.html
======
gaius
_just like most engineers I applied to Google multiple times_

Is this really like "most" engineers? My own experience is the opposite, I
have been _contacted_ multiple times by Google recruiters trawling LinkedIn or
whatever, none of whom were aware of any of the others. I know a few Googlers
and as far as I am aware _none_ of them "applied", they were all contacted.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Personally, I'm more surprised it takes most people multiple times and months
of prep when you hear is Stanford freshmen getting internships with no
additional effort save for reading CTCI.

~~~
gaius
Well the tests are all optimized to filter for early 20s from a handful of CS
programmes.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Hmm, can you expound on this?

------
kkirsche
As someone who dreams of one day making it therI, this scares the crap out of
me and makes me feel like everything I know and have worked for isn't
possible. It's really disappointing to hear that this is the interview style
as I struggle coding with people watching and judging every little thing that
I do.

~~~
namelezz
Don't be discouraged by the OP's story. The OP has several years of
experiences in C as a firmware developer(read his LinkedIn) so the
interviewers may have high expectation in his "coding abilities". Lesson from
the story: know your sh1t well. Good luck!

------
khedoros
I had a similar experience (and result) recently, although it was my first
time interviewing with Google, and I did my coding in Python. I want able to
get any detail whatsoever about why I was rejected; the feedback Vijay got
would have been appreciated!

~~~
bogomipz
Isn't Python a decent choice for whiteboarding algorithms style interviews?
Visually Python is quite streamlined and also Python alleviates having to
write a bunch of boilerplate. I'm curious why using Python would be an issue
for a Google type interview?

It was my understanding that one of the reasons for these style interviews was
to get away from being language specific - in other words if someone has good
CS fundamentals, and could reason about different problem spaces that they
could probably pick up any language. Is this no longer true?

~~~
gbin
Using Python for an interview at Giogle is absolutely not a problem. Source: I
interview candidates there.

~~~
bogomipz
Thank for the feedback, at some point though is that looked down upon if the
candidate isn't also equally fluent in at least Java and C++?

